# Boilers in Bangor



## Eric Johnson (Apr 8, 2009)

As many of you know, the trade association I work for, the Northeastern Loggers' Association, puts on forest industry trade shows around the Northeast. Last weekend we had a show in Watkins Glen, NY, which was pretty well attended despite the weather. We had an Econoburn, a few Atmos boilers, an EKO and a Central Classic on display, plus some Taylors and other OWBs.

May 1-2, we're having an even bigger show in Bangor, Maine. So far, we have the following gasification rigs lined up for display (in addition to a whole mess of skidders, whole tree processors, firewood splitters and processors, chain saws & accessories, etc. etc.):

Econoburn
EKO
Atmos
Garn
Central Classic
Wood Gun

And probably a few others that I'm forgetting.

You can get into the show free of charge if you sign up online before Friday, April 17. Here's the link:

http://nefpexpo.net/Batregform.htm

Hope to see many of you there!


----------



## slowzuki (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh its almost close enough to head down to, but not quite!


----------



## Rory (Apr 8, 2009)

Seems odd you wouldn't have Tarm, what with Revision Energy selling them about a half hour down the road.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2009)

might not know about it. Also I think there is a Garn dealer not far from there. I think he did the common ground fair last season. I'll see if I can find the name. Seems like I got it from Garns website.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 8, 2009)

Seems odd to me, too, considering all their competitors are going to be there.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2009)

doesn't take much do become a dealer with some of theses gassifier companies, good chance to become a dealer and move product and get some good visability.


----------



## steam man (Apr 8, 2009)

I am going to try and make this event. I hope we can get a number of members there to say hi.

Mike


----------



## Huskurdu (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish I would have known about the show in Watkins Glen.  Would have liked to meet some fellow gasifiers.  Jeesh, that sounds kind of disgusting!  My bad...

np


----------



## sparke (Apr 8, 2009)

Eric,  I am moving and I have one brand new 90K Green Horizon Boiler left to sell.  Would it be possible to show this one unit?  By the way these units are now UL/CSA approved...  I am also calling the manufacturer to see if he is interested in a booth...


----------



## sparke (Apr 8, 2009)

I just followed the link and see the show is May 1st and 2nd so I am not sure if I will still be in Maine then but if I am I will be at the show...


----------



## sparke (Apr 8, 2009)

The Garn dealer is Chris Holly - I forget the name of his business.  Radiant ... something or other...


----------



## cguida (Apr 8, 2009)

slowzuki said:
			
		

> Oh its almost close enough to head down to, but not quite!



slowzuki -- pick me up in Calais as you go by.  Or join us here in Edmunds and proceed with us as a group. Save on gas.

Smee


----------



## mpilihp (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, is this event just for people who work in the forestry/heating industry? From the sign up form it sounds like it...   My company I work for isnt in forestry and has no relivenace...

Id like to go and learn more about gassifiers and meet some other forum members.

~ Phil


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 8, 2009)

There are no restrictions on who can come, other than you have to pre-register by April 17 (free) or pay $7 at the door. Most people not involved in the forest products industry won't do either, but you're free to come, especially if you have an interest in one of the products on display. Just leave the job/industry categories blank or choose "other."


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 8, 2009)

mpilihp said:
			
		

> Hi, is this event just for people who work in the forestry/heating industry? From the sign up form it sounds like it...   My company I work for isnt in forestry and has no relivenace...
> 
> Id like to go and learn more about gassifiers and meet some other forum members.
> 
> ~ Phil



I took my 8 year old daughter to the Watkins Glen show.  It was a nice way to see the different boilers side by side and my daughter got a kick out of the big firewood processor.


----------



## mpilihp (Apr 8, 2009)

We're signed up, probably be there on Saturday, if other forum members are going and you dont use your name on  the forum could you put  your forum ID on your name tag?  Would be nice to meet a few of the folks that have helped us get our wood boiler going.

~ Phil


----------



## sweetheat (Apr 8, 2009)

Eric thanks for the link to sign up. I hope to see all maine gasifiers there. sweetheat


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm planning to be there...  You've been warned!  %-P 

Gooserider


----------



## Duetech (Apr 11, 2009)

Huskurdu said:
			
		

> I wish I would have known about the show in Watkins Glen.  Would have liked to meet some fellow gasifiers.  Jeesh, that sounds kind of disgusting!  My bad...
> 
> np



Only when you ANALize it. We gassers are a peculiar sort as we try to convince others it's the only way to go. We even show pictures of the whole process and discuss ways for innovative tweaking of the primary and secondary gasses. If that's not enough we dare ask and compare on how long of duration and how hot we can get our gas and even ask about nozzle comparisons. We even computerize for control and analysis so we can encourage others to follow our examples. The part that rips me though is when we go into confession about whether we have forced draft or inductive blowers with the inquisitive on-looker and never feel sorry for the guy. You see Huskurdu? That wasn't so bad! Was it?     lol


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't forget, the show is May 1 at Bass Park in Bangor. I'm looking forward to seeing you all there!

We're going to have:

Garn
Econoburn
Wood Gun
EKO
Atmos
Central E Classic

And a whole lot more on display--logging equipment, saws, splitters, sawmills, firewood processors, biomass grinders and chippers--you name it!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 21, 2009)

preregistered and made note on calendar, sent mother nature a request..Sunny and 70


----------



## mcote (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be there as well.  Pre-registered and will put my Boiler Room name on my tag!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't know if I'll put my user name on my tag, but I'm your typical 5'8" 220lb bald guy with his right arm in an oversized black sling.  :coolsmile:  Hanging out looking at the mini sub..... errr.... I mean the Garn


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 21, 2009)

Just ask for me around the registration area in the Auditorium and if I'm around, somebody will point me out. That's typically where I hang out.


----------



## Grover59 (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like I will make it there, its my birthday so I will give myself the day off, and it aint far from here, I would like to see a Froling. 

Steve


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 22, 2009)

Maine said:
			
		

> Looks like I will make it there, its my birthday so I will give myself the day off, and it aint far from here, I would like to see a Froling.
> 
> Steve



Is Tarm listed? They have this nice trailer that has the units working, but will it show????? Unless something changes...to see a Froling got to go south my boy.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 22, 2009)

No, no Tarms or Frolings that I'm aware of. They should be there.


----------



## Grover59 (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, well it will be nice to put some faces on these names here, so that would be worth the trip, and I am sure there will be a lot of interesting stuff down there. I have come to the conclusion that this gasification boiler stuff has become a hobby for me, and not really a way to save on fuel oil cost. I like that Froling and I would pay the price when I some day could afford it, I see people spend thousands extra for a vehicle that they don't need but they have to have it, I would rather spend it on something that is going to sit im my basement, I already did the vehicle thing a long time ago, I don't care what I drive now, everyone is different. 

Steve


----------



## wedgeeater (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry I missed the boat!  I don't get on the site all too often, and I just noticed the thread.  I'm planning on attending the show to see the other boilers though.  ALSO, we're having a free Getting Off Oil with Wood Gasification Boilers discussion here in Liberty tonight if anyone wants to see a Tarm SP in action, Scandtec, Excel and MultiHeat on the floor as well.  We now have a functioning Froling heating our shop in Portland with an Open House coming soon down there too.  Check out revisionenergy.com for contact details.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 23, 2009)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> Maine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got an email from Chris H from Tarm, the trailer is already committed to another venue.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for doing that, flyingcow. They don't need no stinkin' trailer--they can bring a boiler and set it up down in the auditorium along with Garn, Econoburn, EKO, etc. I'm in charge of freight handling, so I'm guaranteeing it.

EDIT: The Maine distributor for Tarm and Froeling just signed up for a booth at the show. He's bringing a pellet boiler and a conventional gasifier. Not sure if it's going to be the Froeling or the Tarm, but we'll know soon enough.


----------



## tom in maine (Apr 23, 2009)

Got my tickets today! 
See you there.

Tom
www.americansolartechnics.com


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 23, 2009)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Thanks for doing that, flyingcow. They don't need no stinkin' trailer--they can bring a boiler and set it up down in the auditorium along with Garn, Econoburn, EKO, etc. I'm in charge of freight handling, so I'm guaranteeing it.
> 
> EDIT: The Maine distributor for Tarm and Froeling just signed up for a booth at the show. He's bringing a pellet boiler and a conventional gasifier. Not sure if it's going to be the Froeling or the Tarm, but we'll know soon enough.



If you can, tell the guy that there is interest in the Froeling...

Also, I'm still interested in carpooling up with someone - if you are coming up through the metro-Boston area, (I live near the intersection of 3 & 495, just south of Lowell) send me a PM.  Willing to pitch in for gas and / or share driving if needed...

Gooserider


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 24, 2009)

Tom in Maine said:
			
		

> Got my tickets today!
> See you there.
> 
> Tom
> www.americansolartechnics.com



Geez. whats that funny box thing in the background?


----------



## Maineiac-Jay (Apr 24, 2009)

Eric, Are you selling any of the EKO's that you are bringing to Bangor or is this just a show and see.  If you are selling, what are your prices for an EKO 40?  Thanks
Jay


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't sell anything. I put on the show, that's all.

Most vendors will sell the display units during the show. I know that because we usually load them up for them on the customer's truck. You save the shipping costs, plus probably get a discount.


----------



## Piker (Apr 27, 2009)

I am looking forward to meeting some of you at the show in Bangor.  Mark and I just got back from a show in upstate NY today, which was very cool... all the dealers for the various stoves and boilers were all great people, and we had a good honest trade show event.  Now it's 3 days home and away we go again.  Should be some pretty cool stuff at the Bangor show for sure.  This will be my first time in Maine, and I can't wait.  Good luck all!

cheers


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking forward to see you there. Right now myself and a neighbor or two are riding down. Be there on sat.


----------



## sweetheat (Apr 27, 2009)

got my free ticket last week. thanks Eric. Piker, first time in Maine! watch out for the Maine state bird. you will not have to look far,   they will come to you. sweetheat


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 27, 2009)

I got my ticket as well a few days ago.  I can only be there on Friday, as I have another thing I have to be at in NH on Saturday, but I look forward to meeting whoever is there on Friday.  I'll probably be wearing my Hearth.com hat, and / or some stuff with Guzzi logos on it, so I should be easy to spot...

Gooserider


----------



## sdrobertson (Apr 27, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> I'll probably be wearing my Hearth.com hat.
> Gooserider



Are these for sale?


----------



## heaterman (Apr 27, 2009)

sparke said:
			
		

> The Garn dealer is Chris Holly - I forget the name of his business.  Radiant ... something or other...




That man knows his stuff.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it's Radiant Floor Heating. I'm really looking forward to meeting Chris at the show. There's gonna be a boatload of potential customers there, according to my inside information.

Hey Shannon, the Lake States Logging Congress is in Escanaba this year. You and your dad should cruise on over. I bet there will be some pretty cool boilers there. Last time Cozy Heat had an EKO and a Blue Forge. There was also a Wood Gun on display. Bet there's more this time--it's two years later. Anyway, I'll be manning a booth there, and it would be great to meet two guys who have contributed so much to the Boiler Room. The show is always the first weekend after Labor Day, so early September. Beautiful time to be in the U-P.


----------



## sdrobertson (Apr 27, 2009)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Hey Shannon, the Lake States Logging Congress is in Escanaba this year. You and your dad should cruise on over. I bet there will be some pretty cool boilers there. Last time Cozy Heat had an EKO and a Blue Forge. There was also a Wood Gun on display. Bet there's more this time--it's two years later. Anyway, I'll be manning a booth there, and it would be great to meet two guys who have contributed so much to the Boiler Room. The show is always the first weekend after Labor Day, so early September. Beautiful time to be in the U-P.



I just looked that up and it sounds like a good show.  I've been drooling over that show in your neck of the woods but Maine is quite a trip, but this sounds like a good one to attend.  Sounds like a good road trip.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 28, 2009)

sdrobertson said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask Craig - Far as I know, he just had a few made up for the mods, not sure of the details.  However it's possible he might be talked into doing a Cafe Press page w/ "Hearth wear" if enough people were to ask him for them, or some equivalent...  (probably put it on the Suggestion Box page)

Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 29, 2009)

Thought I'd post asking what people's plans are in regards to the Bangor Boiler (and other stuff :coolsmirk: ) Show?  I will be there on Friday, can't be there on Saturday, as I have other commitments...

It is going to be a LOONGG day for me - Google maps says it's about 4 hours from home to Bangor, so if I want to be there when the show opens, I'm going to be leaving home about 5:00 AM and flogging the GF's bike to get up in time for the opening.  Presumably it will take most of the day to see the show, and I hope to run into people over the day.

If there was a group gathering after the show for food (I am carnivorous, and mostly low-carbing FWIW) I would be potentially interested, but would need to be on the road for home by around 8:00 at the latest...

So what does it seem like any of the Friday crowd will have in mind?

Gooserider


----------



## sparke (Apr 29, 2009)

If anyone wants to see the Green Horizon on the way to or from the show let me know.  I live about 5 miles from the interstate between Augusta and Bangor.  I will be going to the show on Saturday.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 30, 2009)

One other quick question for Eric, or anyone else that knows...

Is there anything available in the way of secure storage in the show area?  I am coming up on a motorcycle that doesn't have locking bags, so I really don't have a safe space to put my riding gear and so forth, and at the same time I'm not really sure I want to haul it all around the show with me...  Anyone know if there are gear-check areas, or some other alternative that would give me a safe place to park my gear while I see the show?

Gooserider


----------



## sweetheat (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you be able to securely store your gear at the main office at the Bangor Auditorium. If not their is the Hollywood slots right across the street. I'm sure you'd find a lockable box over there. sweetheat


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 30, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> One other quick question for Eric, or anyone else that knows...
> 
> Is there anything available in the way of secure storage in the show area?  I am coming up on a motorcycle that doesn't have locking bags, so I really don't have a safe space to put my riding gear and so forth, and at the same time I'm not really sure I want to haul it all around the show with me...  Anyone know if there are gear-check areas, or some other alternative that would give me a safe place to park my gear while I see the show?
> 
> Gooserider



Might get lucky and one the guys/vendors here will have a vehicle handy to keep your stuff in.


----------



## tom in maine (May 2, 2009)

Went right after opening yesterday morning. I expect it will be even more packed today.

Chris Holley is there with a Garn, indoors! BIG! A substantial piece of hardware.

Met Duane at the Econoburn booth. Nice, heavy duty boiler!

Spoke with Bub at the Revision booth. Had a Tarm Solo and a Scantec there. Both very nice bits of engineering.

Ed and his brother were there from Connecticut with several Atmos's on the floor. Prices on those units were very good.

And outdoors, the folks from upstate NY were there with a Paxo. They had it on a trailer, operating. There was a rep from Poland there as well.

I did not stop at the OWB's.

Lots of gigantic wood chewing equipment, including a full tree chipper that was operational.
A lot of noise and even thought it was far away from everything, you could see it devouring whole tree logs in
seconds.

A friend went to the Bio Energy Thermal conference in Nashua. He told me that the forestry people told them that wood heat is not carbon neutral, it is carbon negative, since 30% of the captured carbon from a tree is sequestered in the ground!

Cool selling point.

I wonder if I go back today, if they would let me run a grapple loader?


----------



## Gooserider (May 2, 2009)

Tom in Maine said:
			
		

> Went right after opening yesterday morning. I expect it will be even more packed today.
> 
> Chris Holley is there with a Garn, indoors! BIG! A substantial piece of hardware.
> 
> ...


Nice report Tom, I was up there yesterday as well, sorry I missed you...  Definitely a good boiler show, and the other stuff was kind of neat too...

Actually the Polish guy at the Paxo / Eko booth was one of the Orlans, as in "Orlan / EKO" - his father runs the company back in Poland, and he is here long term, and apparently is taking over the US distribution of EKO boilers, along with bringing in a lot of other European equipment - he was showing me pictures of some nice tanks, and was talking about solar panels as well. (As usual the biggest obstacle is getting the various US approval labels - despite already having passed all the (far tougher!) tests to get TUV and CE certifications...

Interesting point on the wood burning / carbon point...  Of course presumably that sequestered carbon would be released relatively quickly as the roots rot, but it is still locked up for quite a while...

Gooserider


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 4, 2009)

It was great seeing everyone at the show. Well actually, I didn't see everyone, but I enjoyed meeting the people from Hearth.com that I did, including:

Gooserider
Pook
Smee
Sweatheat
Piker

And maybe one or two others whom the fatigue is keeping me from remembering.

It was a very successful trade show, especially considering the economy. We had just over 6,000 people register, so it was busy both days, and every exhibitor that I talked to said they had a good show. Some even sold some pretty pricey equipment (as in, deep into six figures). The boiler displays were really impressive, I thought. It was great talking to the people manning the booths. It was fun getting Chris Holly's Garn 2000 into his booth and out again after the show. It took a big forklift with long forks to handle the job, but we had some really good operators working this time, so I got to spend less time on the fork trucks and more time supervising. I did get some forklift time in, which is always one of the highlights of the shows for me.

Anyway, thanks again for your support, and I hope to see another good group of Hearthers at next year's Expo in Essex Jct., Vermont. I know the boilers will be there!


----------



## flyingcow (May 4, 2009)

Great show, missed you in the travels. I made new topic under the gear forum. Theres' a link to a video that has Eric on it from the show. Met the econoburn crew, Mr Holly(got to see a garn in person), Revision energy, orlan, display outside was neat. The whole function had a real good flow to it Eric. Not your first time around the barn on this deal. Nice day on sat.


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 4, 2009)

As I think I mentioned in the video we started putting on the show in its current, expanded format back in 1983 in Bangor. Over the years we've taken it to Niagara Falls, Syracuse, Springfield, MA, Essex Jct., VT and of course, Bangor every second or third year. 

Sorry we didn't connect. Next time around, I hope Craig takes me up on my standing offer to provide some space or a booth for the Hearth.com crew to hang around.

EDIT: I forgot to include Watkins Glen for the first time this year. I think we'll be back there with a bigger, better Expo in 2011.


----------



## mcote (May 4, 2009)

I was also able to attend on Saturday.  What a great show, tons to see.  Nice representaion of gassers and great to see and touch a Garn.  Some nice firewood processors too, but certainly not practical for the typical homeowner!  I look forward to next years!


----------



## Gooserider (May 5, 2009)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> As I think I mentioned in the video we started putting on the show in its current, expanded format back in 1983 in Bangor. Over the years we've taken it to Niagara Falls, Syracuse, Springfield, MA, Essex Jct., VT and of course, Bangor every second or third year.
> 
> Sorry we didn't connect. Next time around, I hope Craig takes me up on my standing offer to provide some space or a booth for the Hearth.com crew to hang around.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to include Watkins Glen for the first time this year. I think we'll be back there with a bigger, better Expo in 2011.



I agree, it would be good to have a Hearth.com space - both for the fun of meeting folks that are here in person, but also for site publicity - I don't know if anyone has ever done a demographics study, but I suspect that the people at the show included a greater than average percentage of wood burners, but several of the people that I talked to over the course of the show seemed not to have heard of the hearth....

Gooserider


----------



## Piker (May 6, 2009)

The show was great, and it was nice to put a face to a few of the names I have seen floating around the forum here.  Nice meeting you all.  I will definitely be looking forward to seeing you all again at the next one.  

I would love to get my hands one of those firewood processors for an afternoon... 

cheers


----------



## Fred61 (May 6, 2009)

Piker said:
			
		

> The show was great, and it was nice to put a face to a few of the names I have seen floating around the forum here.  Nice meeting you all.  I will definitely be looking forward to seeing you all again at the next one.
> 
> I would love to get my hands one of those firewood processors for an afternoon...
> 
> cheers



For the past 30 years or so, any time I have seen equipment like that, firewood processors, skidders, excavators, etc, I have always offered to let them park them in my yard over the weekend. One guy took me up on my offer and parked his skidder in my yard but took the keys.


----------



## Gooserider (May 6, 2009)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> Piker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have often thought it would be an interesting business venture to start the "Big Kid's Sandbox" - get something like an old sand and gravel pit, and a bunch of construction machines, logging equipment and other such "toys" and charge the yuppies some significant amount of money to come play on them...  Big question is whether I'd need to paint everything yellow and paint "Tonka" on the side to make them feel at home? :lol: 

Gooserider


----------



## steam man (May 6, 2009)

I thought I was going to make the Bangor event as I live close by but I was busy lighting off a ship steam plant in Bayonne. While doing that they were filming a "Law and Order" episode starring Jeff Goldblum episode with the ship as the backdrop. I wanted to smoke them out but thought better of it. I'll have to see that one. 

Mike


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2009)

steam man said:
			
		

> I thought I was going to make the Bangor event as I live close by but I was busy lighting off a ship steam plant in Bayonne. While doing that they were filming a "Law and Order" episode starring Jeff Goldblum episode with the ship as the backdrop. I wanted to smoke them out but thought better of it. I'll have to see that one.
> 
> Mike



What? someone from millinoket  wanting to smoke out neighbors? seems like this is what started off the debate with the OWB's in your area. Don't get those guys down there grumblin'.  Sorry.....couldn't resist making a local joke...... :coolsmile:


----------



## pybyr (May 6, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> I have often thought it would be an interesting business venture to start the "Big Kid's Sandbox" - get something like an old sand and gravel pit, and a bunch of construction machines, logging equipment and other such "toys" and charge the yuppies some significant amount of money to come play on them...  Big question is whether I'd need to paint everything yellow and paint "Tonka" on the side to make them feel at home? :lol:
> 
> Gooserider



Some other bunch of Yupsters would immediately try to ban it, on the basis that it offended their oh-so-sensitive sensibilities.


----------



## pybyr (May 6, 2009)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> steam man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bayonne?  

Smoking out anyone in Bayonne?  

Impossible.  Absolutely impossible.8 

I used to date the really sweet daughter of the owner of a liquor store in Bayonne (she really was an absolute sweetheart, although she was an extreme city mouse and I was/am an extreme country mouse, so we were not meant to be together, in my estimation).  

I could blow my nose and make a Kleenex black after even a short visit to Bayonne.


----------



## steam man (May 6, 2009)

pybyr said:
			
		

> flyingcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to say I had a preconceived notion of what bayonne would be like. however, I have found it to be pretty decent. There's a very high end golf course nearby, a cruise ship terminal next door, and a very high end gated apartment complex going up here also. I suspect it has changed from the days of Saturday Night Live jokes about "New Jersey".

Mike


----------



## pybyr (May 7, 2009)

steam man said:
			
		

> pybyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds as if it has come a very long way since 1988, the last time I visited, when it was truly an armpit of a city.


----------

